# Earning a squeaker's trust



## pigeonAZ (Jun 19, 2018)

I've been taking care of an abandoned squeaker I found at the park the other day (approx 1 month old). He was having trouble picking up seeds by himself, so I tried to help him. I also supplemented nutrition via syringe (we have young pigeon formula), which he definitely didn't enjoy. 

This morning, however, I reached my hand into his crate and loaded it with seeds. I used my thumb to simulate pecking, and this got his attention! He began to squeak, twitch his wings, and "competed" with my thumb to peck all the seeds out of my hand. He didn't approach me, but it was definitely nice to see him eat. 

Can anyone help me interpret this little guy's behavior? Is there anything you would recommend I do to earn his trust and make him more comfortable? Thanks all.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

At that age they are difficult too tame, unless you spend a lot of time with him. Never try to grab him, rather let him come to you. Feeding him seeds from your hand might help. He will also need grit, you can provide that in a seperate bowl and he will eventually start eating some. He will need to drink water. You can dip the tip of his beak (not over the nostrils) in a small bowl. Otherwise put down a large tray (the ones used under a potplantholder) and play with the water by using your fingers. He might even take a bath, something they love.


----------

